# Moulding Projects



## tomrash (Nov 25, 2008)

Hello All,

I just wanted to share with everyone what I have been doing to my house. I owe alot of this to this forum because before September I had not used a saw in about 12 years. The rooms were basically a blank canvas with no window trim, only drywalled openings (between kitchen, dining room, DR and LR, and the foyer to the LR). I have just about finished the first floor which I had put crown moulding in every room. I am now working on the upstairs. I just wanted to say thanks to this forum.


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

Nice work for sure. Welcome to DIY Chatroom!


----------



## mikey48 (Dec 6, 2007)

Very nice, great job.


----------



## drtbk4ever (Dec 29, 2008)

Very nice work.

What are you doing next weekend?


----------



## Knucklez (Oct 21, 2007)

now i know who to ask for my moulding questions 

i like your coffered ceiling. i might copy that in my smoking room :wink:

Knucklez


----------



## bowanna03 (Apr 4, 2009)

*great work*

great work how did you do the lower wall squares love them what did you use to attach them also and any measurments and any other info would be appreciated.


----------



## kimberland30 (Jan 22, 2008)

Ohhh, my husband is going to be pissed at you for posting that! I've wanted to 'upgrade' our molding for a long time now, and you have given me MANY ideas on what I'd like to do. 

Great job, it really dresses the place up!


----------



## Miss Molly (May 10, 2009)

*Rounded corners for crown moulding?*

Hey there,

Just curious, how on earth did you get these to fit? I've looked into it, and everyone says to use 22.5 degree angles, it's not been working for me, and I've probably wasted over five feet of moulding. Got any tips? It's for an outside round corner.....you've done a fabulous job, great work!!!:thumbup:

Thanks,
Molly.


----------



## buletbob (May 9, 2008)

nice job Tom, :thumbup:


----------



## tomrash (Nov 25, 2008)

Hey Bowanna

This was my first project I basically got all of the dimensions from the following book

http://www.amazon.com/Decorating-Architectural-Trimwork-Designing-Installing/dp/1580110789

I just used a compresser and a nail gun to first make the boxes with Cap moulding then just nailed them to the wall. The rule of thumb i used was 3 inches between the boxes and 3 inches below the chair rail and above the baseboard. The hardest part with the hall was to make sure that both sides of the hall lined up. With the dining room this did not matter. Let me know if you have any questions. My biggest tip would be to make the boxes first then nail them to the wall not piece by piece. Sorry for the long delay I have been busy with landscaping projects. I noticed you said you were from Syracuse I am not to far away in Buffalo.


----------



## tomrash (Nov 25, 2008)

Molly 

For the crown moulding i coped all the inside corners. I found that this was easier than doing miters and fairly quick once you get the hang of it. I would recommend to go to youtube and watch some videos on coping. What I did was take out most of the cope joint with the coping saw, but then i would finish it off by using the dremel with a sanding bit on it. This allowed me to really fine tune the cope and get them to fit pretty good.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Tom, nice job! Here is a link and preview for that book for others:

http://books.google.com/books?id=1wXxicQbnEYC&pg=PA6&dq=trimwork#PPP3,M1

I thought I saw your living room.......... Be safe, G


----------

